# parking near newton abbott devon



## The-Cookies (Nov 28, 2010)

Hi, we are near Newton abbott, what is the parking situation in the town itself and anywhere nice around the local coast, any replies appreciated

John


----------



## Mike48 (May 1, 2005)

Teignmouth is quite nice and plenty of parking. If you arrive very early you can park on the sea front; otherwise use the Eastcliffe car park just along the seafront from the town. Gain access from the main Teignmouth/Dawlish Road. No problem with motorhomes. 

Dawlish Warren is also a place you can park easily but not much there.


----------



## shedbrewer (Jan 6, 2007)

*parking near newton abbot*

Big car park close to Tuckers Maltsters, in Newton Abbot


----------

